# CM Punk returning his awesome hair style



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk looks a little chubby


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

no more slicked back?


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Punk looks a little chubby


He was looking pretty chubby on Raw. I noticed.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

thelegendkiller said:


> He was looking pretty chubby on Raw. I noticed.


Surprising considering the amount of exercrise Lita probably puts him through. :cool2


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Cool...Randy Ortan _and_ Punk new hair?...NEW HEEL STABLE


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Thats my favourite Punk hairstyle. Reminds me of his commentary days.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That hairstyle is awesome.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Did you consider the possibility that maybe he just didn't give a fuck and didn't slick it back that night? Why does every single candid or live event picture HAVE to be a sign of things to come? Maybe he realized right before his match that he forgot a comb, and there wasn't a comb in the entire arena. I'm being sarcastic off course, but seriously though why is this a big deal?


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Did you consider the possibility that maybe he just didn't give a fuck and didn't slick it back that night? Why does every single candid or live event picture HAVE to be a sign of things to come? Maybe he realized right before his match that he forgot a comb, and there wasn't a comb in the entire arena. I'm being sarcastic off course, but seriously though why is this a big deal?


Its because a lot of people on the forums have a man crush on Punk. Its reaching to levels where they can possibly turn homosexual for Punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He looks ginger in that pic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Not a good picture, but yeah that's my favorite Punk hairstyle, his time with Nexus. Never been a fan of the slicked back look at all.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> He looks ginger in that pic.


Wait...DAMN!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good. His hairstyle he had when he was in The Nexus was always my favorite of his. I'm a big fan of Punk, but I never cared for his slicked back hairstyle. It just looked really greasy and got really messy in matches.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NearFall said:


> Wait...DAMN!


GINGER PUNK


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Now I understand what skinnyfat is.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw him at a house show last year and his hair sort of looked like a bow cut. At house shows he doesn't grease is hair, is merely it. He only does that for televised events and appearances.

So presumably that's all this is.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

That's my favorite CM Punk hairstyle, so I hope what you're saying is true.


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

...CM Punk is the slicked back 'do. He can't lose it. 

I wonder if he's still playing the babyface at house shows?


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

he looks like ginger


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

What is with you guys? Are there a lot of homosexuals on these boards or something? 

What is the utter obsession with changing hairstyles, clothes, bodytypes etc?

Very, very odd behaviour.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

thelegendkiller said:


> Its because a lot of people on the forums have a man crush on Punk. Its reaching to levels where they can possibly turn homosexual for Punk.


u got this right


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> What is with you guys? Are there a lot of homosexuals on these boards or something?
> 
> What is the utter obsession with changing hairstyles, clothes, bodytypes etc?
> 
> Very, very odd behaviour.


I guess that would make everybody on the forum a **** because we watch half-naked men grapple with each other on a weekly basis.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> GINGER PUNK


GM Punk. GINGERBREAD MAN PUNK. :side:


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

King_Of_This_World said:


> What is with you guys? Are there a lot of homosexuals on these boards or something?
> 
> What is the utter obsession with changing hairstyles, clothes, bodytypes etc?
> 
> Very, very odd behaviour.


Didn't you know. IWC: Expert Hair Stylists. 

But we all just cover it up with "the superstar look" speak to prevent us from being complete homosexuals.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk has been to house shows before without the slick back hair, you know?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

It looks like I might be alone on this...but call me crazy, I liked *C*harles *M*anson *Punk* the most.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk has been to house shows before without the slick back hair, you know?


This. So we cant really say that he will sport that look on TV or not.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

King_Of_This_World said:


> What is with you guys? Are there a lot of homosexuals on these boards or something?
> 
> What is the utter obsession with changing hairstyles, clothes, bodytypes etc?
> 
> Very, very odd behaviour.


:lmao This thread got awkward midway through page 1.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope not, I love the slick back look.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

CM Punk is lookin mad chunky lately. I noticed when he was cutting his promo in front of the King, you could see a lot of belly fat. that's strange...


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

ever since he cut his long hair he has had aweseome hair


----------



## NBKiller (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not too concerned about Punk's look, his slicked-back and spiky hair are both fine in my book.

... did I really just say that about a wrestler?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it just me, or does that guy NOT resemble CM punk at all?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Surprising considering the amount of exercrise Lita probably puts him through. :cool2


i see what you did there


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

If he wanted to change up his look to coincide with the tweener turn he should just bring the stash back. He's got cool hair regardless the style he chooses.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The main and most important thread of the day, CM Punk new hair! Something seems odd about that, lol. I honestly think Punk has cool hair either way as long as its not long.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If it isn't hobo Punk or blonde ROH Punk then I don't care.
Punk doesn't always slick his hair back for house shows...



King_Of_This_World said:


> What is with you guys? Are there a lot of homosexuals on these boards or something?
> 
> What is the utter obsession with changing hairstyles, clothes, bodytypes etc?
> 
> Very, very odd behaviour.


Yeah because only gay dudes care about that shit, right? I mean only gay dudes watch a television show with oily and shaved half naked men wrestling each other.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King_Of_This_World said:


> What is with you guys? Are there a lot of homosexuals on these boards or something?
> 
> What is the utter obsession with changing hairstyles, clothes, bodytypes etc?
> 
> Very, very odd behaviour.


Believe it or not but appearance and look is pretty important in pro wrestling. Discussing a wrestler's new look is no different really to discussing a new finisher/moveset, etc.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Only in the world of pro-wrestling will there be a multiple page discussion based off of a cell pic at a house show over a guy's freakin' haircut.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I liked his hair in late 2010 and early 2011 , with the blonde highlights and the non-full slicked hair

he looked like a typical villian/bad guy in a late 90's monster movie , it was badass on him


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Thought it was his awesome SES hairstyle. This ones great too though. Its awesome how much Punk has changed over the years really unlike other superstars who remain the exacyly the same for years upon years.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hairstyle?

Looks more like "I don't give a fuck about my hair today" than a hairstyle tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Thought it was his awesome SES hairstyle. This ones great too though. Its awesome how much Punk has changed over the years really *unlike other superstars who remain the exacyly the same for years upon years*.


You mean like Cena? who has had that same damn crue cut hair style and baggy jean shorts since 2003? ya i know what you mean. Damn Cena needs a change, a beard, a goatee, longer hair i dunno he just need some sort of change, its like he's incapable of it.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

David Banner said:


> You mean like Cena? who has had that same damn crue cut hair style and baggy jean shorts since 2003? ya i know what you mean. Damn Cena needs a change, a beard, a goatee, longer hair i dunno he just need some sort of change, its like he's incapable of it.


I agree. It's almost impossible to picture Cena with facial hair or really anything different. But dont worry he always changes his shirt colors to please us...


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

David Banner said:


> You mean like Cena? who has had that same damn crue cut hair style and baggy jean shorts since 2003? ya i know what you mean. Damn Cena needs a change, a beard, a goatee, longer hair i dunno he just need some sort of change, its like he's incapable of it.


cena needs a new jaw instead of that "cargo" sized model he is wearing now


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Personally







>


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Thank God! Hated the slick back look, always liked his Nexus hairstyle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Liked the slick back, but something spiked was good too.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

David Banner said:


> You mean like Cena? who has had that same damn crue cut hair style and baggy jean shorts since 2003? ya i know what you mean. Damn Cena needs a change, a beard, a goatee, longer hair i dunno he just need some sort of change, its like he's incapable of it.


He's just playing safe I think, possibly under orders from WWE. It's boring as hell having him have the same look, as well as the same personality but it is probably the sensible thing for him to do.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya know what I would really like to see back?










DAT MUSTACHE.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd love the stache back too.

Just waiting for a better pic of the new hair.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

wwecruz said:


> I'd love the stache back too.
> 
> Just waiting for a better pic of the new hair.


I shall deliver.


















I seriously wonder who the hell was taking these pictures, got to fix their camera focus and exposure!

EDIT: Tried fixing the exposure in photoshop and cleaned it up a little.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks mate^ 

I found these, not really good, but different pics.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

CM Punk just posted this on twitter @CMPunk: Albany GA! Let's go! http://t.co/ySj5CyYd

Still slicked back, had a feeling it was just a house show thing.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

He trolled all you guys!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn. Oh well, not really bothered.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks better not slicked back.

No ****


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

Wait SPIKEY GINGER HAIR! he must really want to be top babyface.... cant beat em join em eh fella


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm an advocate for him bringing the Charles Manson look back.


----------



## BrockLesnarRules (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats good news, *change *is good. something Cena *Never *does!!!!! This hair looked kool!!


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

that hairstyle was never a look he went for.... that was his shaved head from the SES look growing back in and too short for him to do anythign with it until it was long enough to slick back....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Aww yessss I love the spikey hair look he had when he was in the Nexus group I really hope hes bringing back that look


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Until he goes back to long hair and Jesus beard Punk, I don't care.


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

More important than 'Slick-Gate', Punk has begun tweeting again. The Punk-ster's seemingly inevitable heel turn looks to be somewhat hindered by his social networking resurgence. #HeelsDontTweetSmilingAutographPictures


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I can remember him saying that he doesn't always slick his hair back for house shows so I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wwecruz said:


> Thanks mate^
> 
> I found these, not really good, but different pics.


Punk has a weird looking backside...got damn.



Alex said:


> I'm an advocate for him bringing the Charles Manson look back.


Splooge. Fucking splooge. Good times.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Imagine punk come out like this








and with this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bodXmVJRN84

And still saying that he didn't change 
EPIC!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

A thread about hair gets 7 pages. What the fuck kind of strange universe have I stumbled into?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank god, I honestly wasn't a fan of his slicked back hair, just something about it made him less convincing to me and less appealing as a superstar. I was hoping he'd go back to this one or atleast grow it back out fully and I'm glad he did.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lennon said:


> A thread about hair gets 7 pages. What the fuck kind of strange universe have I stumbled into?


The WWE Universe.


----------



## sean021122 (Aug 2, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...h_New_Hair_Style_Dean_Ambrose_Resurfaces.html
> 
> Hopefully its true. I loved the look he had during his Nexus reign. Really did look badass.
> 
> ...


Who cares again... If you have to mark after someone's hairdo you have issues. Worry about how stale, lame, hypocritical, boring, and vanialla poor lil feller phillip has become and that he is going to drop the title to someone hated by billions of fans soon enough... And for the record punk looked best when he actually had hair, a few years ago. He was younger, his voice was cooler, his hair was full and long, and he could work any angle just from his look. Now he either looks like a little kid or an old man who lost it all. That is since rey gave him a haircut and good ol' big show exposed his bald head to the masses. That was truly funny and very appreciated by the wwe universeat the time. Oh how you sheep have such short memories. Get over loser punk and his never coming back hair and title reigns.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Only CM Punk could get semi-regular threads about HIS BRAND NEW LOOK every time he doesn't slick his hair at a house show.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Bananas said:


> Believe it or not but appearance and look is pretty important in pro wrestling. Discussing a wrestler's new look is no different really to discussing a new finisher/moveset, etc.


No, with Punk its more than that.

I have no doubt that there are several on here who would gladly take a 'GTS' from Punk.

'GTS' meaning 'good tonguing session'.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> No, with Punk its more than that.
> 
> I have no doubt that there are several on here who would gladly take a 'GTS' from Punk.
> 
> 'GTS' meaning 'good tonguing session'.












Aren't you clever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Well at least with that hairline, we shouldn't have to worry about too many more of these threads.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Punk looks a little chubby


Not really. 

Don't know why people think not having abs = fat. 

You can be skinny/fit without having abs.


----------



## wapow217 (Aug 4, 2012)

who cares its hair


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk putting on a little weight their lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Punk looks a little chubby


GTFO, he is a real man.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Nearly 5000 views? Must be a slow day for news.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Only CM Punk could get semi-regular threads about HIS BRAND NEW LOOK every time he doesn't slick his hair at a house show.


Yeah apologies, I knew he sometimes didn't slick it back, but I assumed by the fact LordsOfPain reported he had it was just the photos that made it look like he hadn't but in fact he did have it cut. Guess not though by his latest Twitter picture.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The bigger picture.....

Punk to reform Nexus on Barret's return.  lol.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> The bigger picture.....
> 
> Punk to reform Nexus on Barret's return.  lol.


Or nWo like Kevin Nash said. :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Only CM Punk could get semi-regular threads about HIS BRAND NEW LOOK every time he doesn't slick his hair at a house show.


In before the "OMG, CM Punk eat a salad with vinegar!" thread.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Good, the slicked back look just made it look like he had dunked his head in Castrol motor oil.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

He's still boring. Can't wait to see him drop the title to the REAL champ


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Are people seriously saying that hair style is awesome? It's a normal cut. Jesus.

Punk will soon be bald. His hairline is receding.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

thelegendkiller said:


> Its because a lot of people on the forums have a man crush on Punk. Its reaching to levels where they can possibly turn homosexual for Punk.


This a 100x


----------



## sean021122 (Aug 2, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Are people seriously saying that hair style is awesome? It's a normal cut. Jesus.
> 
> Punk will soon be bald. His hairline is receding.


Did you call mean gene's latest scoops hotline at 1.95 a minute to get that info on punk's hairline and prognosis for his future with no hair ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Punk looks a little chubby


I heard him and Orton are training buddies now. :bryan


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Meh. Vanilla midget in hairdo change. So?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

its funny how he changes his haircut and people think it means he is forming a stable.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Dude now looks like a 18 year old with some facial hair


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

People complain this is 10 pages, yet about 5 pages in total are people complaining that a thread about hair has reached X or Y pages.

It shouldn't be really looked in to. His slicked back look is what his image entails these days, like Cena.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

First yall obsesses with his mustache now his hair? Next iwc has a discussion about his penis. :/


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Love the new Nexus hair. That and blonde ROH hair are my favs on him. Looks like this was just a false alarm though. He just didn't slick back his hair for the house show


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

SheamusRKO said:


> Cool...Randy Ortan _and_ Punk new hair?...NEW HEEL STABLE


The Miz says hi.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I always preferred that look to the slick black hair.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk noted several times on Twitter in past that he doesn't always slick his hair for house shows.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! the man love here is insane! Next topic. CM punk to trim his pubes! time to make a thread!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It's just hair..............................


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

He looks "fat/chubby" on them photos because of camera shake, camera shake is when there isnt enough light so the image blurs and makes things look longer or wider.
I also imagine now hes at the top of WWE he will be knocking back a lot of protein shake.

Also to the OP at this house show what role was he playing heel or face?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Also to the OP at this house show what role was he playing heel or face?


Face.

Report from the house show:



> C.M. Punk vs. Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship
> AJ comes back out and asks the fan to vote by texting for what kind of match we'd want to see. Choices were Street Fight or 2/3 falls. Street fight won by landslide. Match started out really slowly. Bryan jumped out of the ring at a start and ripped up a kids sign that had "Yes! Yes! Yes!" written on it. He yelled at fans telling them to say "No!". Punk hits Bryan into the barricade. Punk grabs chair & kendo stick. Back & forth typical match we've seen from these guys. They hit all their typical spots. Match was over 20 minutes long. Over 5 near falls. Bryan locks in submission on Punk, Punk kicked out. Punk hits Bryan with GTS for the win. Punk was very much a face. Signed a ton of autographs after the match, gave his shirt to a fan and took photos. No mic work from Punk or Bryan. It was locally advertised to be Punk vs. Bryan vs. Kane for WWE Title and Kane was a no show. Not sure what happened.
> Fun Note: When Justin was doing introductions, CM Punk told him to announce "From Chica-- WAIT! Residing for the next 3 hours.. from Jacksonville, FL.. CM PUNK!" That got the crowd way over.


----------

